# How old is to old?



## Jamey Stewart (Nov 16, 2012)

Short question: Is a four year old female Belgian Malinois to old to start serious SCH training?

Longer story: Three years ago a friend of mine bought a Malinois puppy with strong working bloodlines from a retired USMC dog handler with great aspirations of working her in schutzhund. Needless to say, he didn't make the time for her and her training quickly fell by the wayside. Now she's just a normal outside dog. I was actually the one that got him interested working dogs in the first place and I feel bad... I haven't been in a position to train the dog since she was a year old due to being moved to Hawaii. I'm in the military and will be moving back stateside around October and after having talked to my friend I would be able to buy the dog from him for a good price if I wanted. Before talking to my friend my plan was to buy a male puppy of my own to start training but for the price I'm wondering if it would be a good idea to take his female.

So, pros and cons of each in my opinion (please set me straight if i'm wrong!)

+'s:
1. I know the female has good drive and bite work/basic commands started as a puppy while nothing is a certain with a new puppy.
2. price
3. taking a good dog out of a not so great situation

-'s and questions:
1. I would rather have a male, but my first working dog personally owned.
2. is this to old to start training and expect good results?
3. If I put the time in to get her SCHI to SCHII certified what's the normal puppy bearing age of mally's?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Imo 4 yrs is not to old. Both of you have a ton to learn, so just dont expect a first prize ;-) learn and when you're ready search for a puppy.


----------



## Jamey Stewart (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm confused, so you recommend the female or getting a puppy? Agreed on both of us having a lot to learn but i'm not as green as she is. I started out with leerburg dvd's and forums, then started going to SCH training in Georgia with a friend and their dobie while stationed there for three years. I just never got my own dog because being in the military I didn't have a stable home for a dog if I had to go on deployment. I'm married now and in a much better position to have a dog now.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

i've learned a couple of things over the years that i will pass along:
you don't buy dogs that somebody else tells you to buy. you buy what you want otherwise you end up with something you can't stand to live with.
sometimes you just have to go with what you've got. its a good place to start. people are the ones who belong to clubs & training groups. dogs come & go. i think we can all agree that they don't live nearly long 
enough, so the dog you have today is not the dog you will end up with.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Imn looking at it this way..

you feel bad in some way shape or form.

not sure why you feel bad but you do.

if you feel bad, then the choice is to get the female.

if you dont feel bad get a pup.

first question would be, if you got the female, would you be making it a house dog or keepin git outside? that sometimes can be a pretty big adjustment for a dog, sometimes it goes real smooth... something to think about


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

My first GSD was originally purchased as a pet. He came from a mix of working and show background. I met working dog folks when he was about 3. I learned a lot and started to formally train him as practice for me in the future. I put a BH on that dog when he was about 5 years old. I believe he could have gone further but after TPLO surgery we just did bite work for fun and I didn't let him do any jumping or A-frames.

I think I learned a ton from training that dog since he was older and we both had to relearn new things and new ways to do it.

I think it boils down to how much one wants to learn and how dedicated you are to learn it and practice it. I say go for it.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with Selena, 4 is not too old. Especially because you said she had some former SchH training/foundation work. Just don't expect top results. But hey, if it's your first dog and you're expecting top results, that might be unrealistic anyways.
Take the female, join a good club, learn as much as you can, train hard, title her, and always keep your eyes and ears open for good leads on the male you want.
Derek


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

From my own personal experience I can say that old dogs are never to old to learn.
That's the two and four legged dogs.  :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I have an EIGHT year old Border Collie that I've trained to bite the sleeve. 8 Y.O. and Border Collie...I don't see this as an issue for you, keep it FUN!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

When I look at my four year Dutchie, I think she's in a great place to train. Completely mature mentally and physically, but still young enough to be full of herself and with the potential to keep working for a good few years still.

If you like the dog, go for it.


----------



## Jamey Stewart (Nov 16, 2012)

I've decided to get the female and work with her for a few reasons after every one's opinions and advice. As I still have tons and tons to learn and practice with my own dog I think the female will be a great first dog as I understand for the most part they are a bit easier than males. I'll also have much less money invested which is tighter these days with our first child being born a couple of weeks ago. I'm not expecting to win any big competitions I really started out wanting a protection dog that would be good to leave with my wife in case of crazies while i'm deployed and learned of shutzhund while researching that and really liked the idea of having a dog that is proficient at tracking as well.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Good thinking! You didn't tell us about the baby! In that case I would have said "Don't get the puppy! Especially if you have a decent prospect that's an adult"....Congrats on the little one!


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats on the baby and enjoy working with the dog.


----------

